# One of my largest hogs



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jul 2, 2016)

Shot this guy with a 308 AR right before sunset. My wife had just texted me that she couldn't see at her blind and was headed back to the truck. A few minutes later and with about a minute of light left, this boar walks out and was only in front of me for about 10 seconds before I pulled the trigger. Dead right there, didn't take another step.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 2, 2016)

That's a good one right there. Congrats.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 2, 2016)

Great hog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 2, 2016)

Well done Sir!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice.  Good job.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 3, 2016)

Good hog. Did you wife drag it out for ya?lol


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jul 3, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Good hog. Did you wife drag it out for ya?lol



Funny story, normally she would grab a leg. However, she is pregnant and could only hold the spotlight. That sucker was 200 plus pounds and I had to drag it about 100 yards to the truck. First drag was a solid 20 yards and then each subsequent drag was shorter. I swear I was only dragging it a few feet each pull by the last 10 yards. I had to use the atv ramp to inch him up into the bed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

Boss hawg!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 3, 2016)

Hogs don't drag easy that's for sure.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 3, 2016)

Good lookin hog right there, congratulations!


----------



## RLykens (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice pig!


----------



## smoothie (Aug 21, 2016)

Great pig but I love the raccoon!


----------



## antharper (Aug 21, 2016)

I would of guessed over 200 , and the raccoon is awesome !


----------

